# Fakie fahren



## fixbaerchen (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
also ich mach jetzt manchmal so Endos aufm Bordstein und spring dann rückwärts ab, wozu ich allerdings Fakie fahren können müsste, damit mein "Run" weitergehen kann . Allerdings krieg ich das überhaupt kein bischen hin. Zum Üben hab ich mich bei sonem Parkplatz, der leicht abfällt oben rückwarts hingestellt und runterrollen lassen, allerdings kippe ich immer nach ca 2 Sekunden um  Also: wie kann ich am besten lernen, das Gleichgewicht beim Fakie fahren vernünftig zu halten? Ganz zu schweigen vom umdrehen 
In den ganzen Videos wird aber irgendwie fast garnicht Fakie gefahren, sondern möglichst schnell umgedreht... kA ob die das auch nicht sogut können 

greez baerchen

*edit*
ok zu dem nicht zu lange fakie fahren habsch grad in nem andern forum gelesen, dass das die style polzei nicht erlaubt


----------



## der Digge (28. Oktober 2005)

frag Mutti oder sonst wen, irgend wer wird dir ja auch vorwärts fahren beigebracht haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Oktober 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> frag Mutti oder sonst wen, irgend wer wird dir ja auch vorwärts fahren beigebracht haben ...



muHAhAAA


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Oktober 2005)

lang fakie fahren find ich gay, nach nem 180° oder 360° oder etc. sofort gleich umdrehen is hingegen 10mal geiler und schaut einfach besser aus...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2005)

schau mal ob ihr nen skatepark in de nähe habt.....einfach ne schanze suchen (mit runder steigung) und dort hochfahrn, kurz bremsen und loslassen, dabei leicht rückwärts treten und das so ne std. lang versuchen, dann packstes bestimmt schon ne weile..... is eigentl. relativ einfach...


----------



## fixbaerchen (29. Oktober 2005)

hmm also zum skatepark habsch kein Bock hinzufahren (zu weit weg ) ich lass mich ja immer den oben genannten Parkplatz herunterrollen und das geht schon bessser. Und das Umdrehen is ja eigntlich auh kein Ding (ich weiß jedensfalls wies geht und mit einem Fuß aufm Boden gehts auch schon sehr gut) Das kommt wohl wirklich einfach mit der Zeit


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ok zu dem nicht zu lange fakie fahren habsch grad in nem andern forum gelesen, dass das die style polzei nicht erlaubt



naja, scheint nur bei BMXern "verboten" zu sein, denn in sehr vielen MTB Movies sieht man oft, dass die sehr lange fakie fahren, meines Erachtens garnicht so unstylisch


----------



## flying-nik (30. Oktober 2005)

üb halt nen tag lang intensiv auf ner quater.. das komtm schon von alleine. Sobald der kopp das mit dem rückwertsmittreten gerafft hat geht alles ganz fix...

grüße
nik


----------



## fixbaerchen (30. Oktober 2005)

hmm ok dan üb ich ab morgen solange fakie fahrn bis ich das kann. Wielang habt ihr denn gebraucht?

Weil  die Tricks die ich jetzt als nächstes machen wollte (180*, Abubacca) bringen ja nur was, wenn man Fakie fahrn kann... 

*edit*
ich mein natürlich einen 180* im street nicht vert


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2005)

hab das so 3 std. intensiv geübt, danach gings eigentl. solang bis das rad net mehr rollt.....nur wenns ich zu schnell rückwärtsroll hab ich noch bissl probleme...


----------



## flying-nik (30. Oktober 2005)

die grundlagen hab ich auch so in 3 - 4 stunden lernen können... das dannach.. abubaka oben an der quater, fakie und turn ging dann so im laufe einer Woche.... hab mich aber dann nicht mehr sehr intensiv mit beschäftig... mehr ist mitm dhler auch net so drin   geht alles auf die buchsen und Lager...

grüße
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (30. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> endos


folgendes will ich los werden:

dieses Wort gibt es nicht und überhaupt föllig behindert schwul.

lange fakie fahren ist out, ist nun mal so, 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen und der reifen muss beim zurück drehen aufm Boden bleiben und es muss laut zichen, tut mir leid so sind die regeln! beim zurückdrehen ist zu empfehlen das man sich zurück lehnt, sieht nicht nur um welten besser aus sondern hilft auch beim zichen.


----------



## fixbaerchen (30. Oktober 2005)

warums soll das wort Endos nicht geben? Meiner Meinung nach die Mehrzahl von Endo ?(

Und zu den (Style-)Regeln: die sind mir erstmal egal! hauptsache ich bekomm das erstmal so hin. Verfeinern kann ichs noch danach
Und jetzt sag nicht, ein Trick ohne Style ist kein Trick


----------



## GizzZ (30. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> föllig


Dieses Wort gibt es auch nicht


----------



## fixbaerchen (30. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Wort gibt es auch nicht



 wie geil


----------



## anulu (30. Oktober 2005)

also ich find des sieht in den videos die ich gesehen hab wo die länger fahren ned kacke aus! find des eher korrekt dass die solang rückwärts fahren können unn voll ned unstylisch!


----------



## Flatpro (30. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find des sieht in den videos die ich gesehen hab wo die länger fahren ned kacke aus! find des eher korrekt dass die solang rückwärts fahren können unn voll ned unstylisch!


nur weil ich mich dirket umdrehe heisst da also, dass ich nich fakie fahren kann, ah ja....

und mit dem zischen was urban hüppler meinte gibbet eine ausnahme, wenn man beim opposite 180 sich zurückdreht muss dass mit nem fight the indian giver sein, scheiß egal, obs zischt oder nich, selbst normal umdrehen und zischen is schlimmer als ohne fioght the indian giver ohne zischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (30. Oktober 2005)

was isn "fight the indian giver" ?


----------



## UrbanJumper (30. Oktober 2005)

ich habe gehört das faltpro nicht fakie fahren kann..is da irgendwas dran?


----------



## der Digge (30. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> was isn "fight the indian giver" ?


Google hilft -> "kämpfen Sie den indischen Geber" oder auch nicht


----------



## fixbaerchen (30. Oktober 2005)

jo da is google ja mal richtig aufschlussreich 
kann mir ncih mal einer sagen was das sein soll??


----------



## derFisch (31. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> was isn "fight the indian giver" ?


indiangiver is wenn du zB nach nem 180 linksrumgedreht, ausm fakie wieder nach rechts rausdrehst. Sieht meist nich so knorke aus.
Das "fight" macht da keinen sinn, das würd ja wiederum normales umdrehen bedeuten


----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> naja, scheint nur bei BMXern "verboten" zu sein, denn in sehr vielen MTB Movies sieht man oft, dass die sehr lange fakie fahren, meines Erachtens garnicht so unstylisch




liegt wohl eher dadrann das MTBler kein sinn für style haben... siehe auch diverse eklige rahmenformen und farben, die sich kein BMXer antun würde(ausser evtl. flatlander wegen der rahmenformen)....

und dann guck mal wa ssteiler geht, BMX oder MTB... dann weißt du wer recht hat! ;o)


----------



## anulu (31. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil ich mich dirket umdrehe heisst da also, dass ich nich fakie fahren kann, ah ja....



mh also das hab nie behauptet, ich hab bloß gesagt dass ich find dassdes ned schlecht aussieht wemmer länger rückwärts fährt!


----------



## jimbim (31. Oktober 2005)

aber DAS schwulste ist, wenn sich mit bremse umdreht


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

das hab ich eh nicht vor  sieht schon schwul aus wenn das Rad überhaupt n bischen hochkommt... 
genauso wie es ja leute geben soll, die manuals mit bremserei beeinflussen (ich kapier zwar nicht wie das vernünftig funktionieren soll...  )


----------



## mr_capello (31. Oktober 2005)

na wenn du beim manual die hinterrad bremse drückst dann fällst du ja noch vorne 
wenn du also zuweit nach hinten kippst hr bremse ziehen und du kommst wieder nach vorne 

musst das halt dann wieder mit der körperhaltung ausgleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

hmm fang ich erst garnicht an 
Ich will ja nicht mit der Style Polizei in Konflikt geraten.

wenn ich nach den hausaufgaben nochma rausgeh zum fahren, zieh ich mir am besten mal alle schoner an die ich hab, damit ich keine Angst vorm  hab


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Beim Manual brauchste doch keine Schoner


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

ne ich meinte ja beim fakie. Bin grad wieder zurückgekommen. Is ja vielleicht n scheiss, um halb 5 schon zappeduster hier 

naja umdrehn geht jetzt schon besser  hab nur das problem, dass ich oft den Lenker wieder zu früh zurückschlage, weil ich denk das ich schon kippen würd... Aber zischen tuts schon   das is ja das wichtigste! aber ich krieg das irgendwie auch (bis jetzt) nur venrünftig hin, wenn ich ein bischen kreisförmig fahre und ich dann irgendwann ruckartig umdreh. Wenn ich versuch gerade aus Fakie zu fahrn, bekomm ich die drehung nicht immer hin 

greez baerchen

*Edit*
ouu ich hab das voll falsch gemacht. ich hab den lenker solang im 90* Winkel gehaltn, bis ich mich um 180* gedreht hatte, dabei muss man den ja nur kurz einschlagen und dann rumreißen  mach ichs halt morgen besser


----------



## RedRex (31. Oktober 2005)

egal ob umdrehen oder fakie fahren, mit geschwindigkeit geht alles einfacher zu üben, desto besser du das kannst desto langsamer kann man werden, finde ich, also ich hab das gelernt, indem ich mir eine recht steile quarter gesucht hab und dadrin einfach einen bunnyhop to fakie gemacht haben, anfangs ist man zwar unsicher aber das legt sich schon und bei hoher geschwindigkeit ist es einfacher gleichgewicht zu halten, zum umdrehen, einfach einlenken und antreten, du musst dir nur sicher sein das du das schaffst dann geht das...


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

jo das mit der geschwindigkeit habsch auch bemerkt  hab irgendwann mal aus wut, weil nix ging einen richtigen fetten Abstoß mit dem Fuße gegeben und dann ging alles viel leichter  seit dem stoß ich mich immer so doll wies geht ab.
Eine Quarter gibt ja hier in der Nähe nicht


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (31. Oktober 2005)

ich hab auch ca. 3stunden gebraucht um das vernünftig zu können.
was ich noch schw00l find ist fakie im sitzen, ich mach das im stehen, wenn man das im sitzen macht, dann erst aufstehn um nen umsetzer zu machen, is doch nich so prikelnd.

also fakie nur im stehen und mit zischen.


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

ok dann kann ich morgen glaich nochmal neu anfangen 
habs schön im sitzen gemacht  Aber jetzt weiß ich ja was ich alles beachten muss:

- geschwindigkeit draufhaben
- nach hinten lehnen
- lenker ca. 90* einschlagen
- lenker rumreißen+pedalen treten+zischen
- nicht sitzen  

so wars das?


----------



## jimbim (31. Oktober 2005)

jo aber fährst du auch im siten?
und was ist mit binnyhop  
ps: was meint ihr mit zischen? 
das geräusch, das kommt , wenn das rad wieder aufm boden ist?


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> jo aber fährst du auch im siten?
> und was ist mit binnyhop
> ps: was meint ihr mit zischen?
> das geräusch, das kommt , wenn das rad wieder aufm boden ist?



  
ich dachte das Rad soll garnicht vom Boden weg ?(
Ich versteh unter zischen, den Sound, der entsteht, wenn kurz nach dem Lenker einschlagen, das Vorderrad übern Boden schlittert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (31. Oktober 2005)

lol ich hab gedacht nurs hinterrad darf ned vom boden weg!


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

wie sollte man den das hinterrad hochbekommen? man muss sich doch sowieso schon die ganze zeit nach hinten lehnen 

(oder war das als scherz gemeint )


----------



## littledevil (31. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> und mit dem zischen was urban hüppler meinte gibbet eine ausnahme, wenn man beim opposite 180 sich zurückdreht muss dass mit nem fight the indian giver sein, scheiß egal, obs zischt oder nich, selbst normal umdrehen und zischen is schlimmer als ohne fioght the indian giver ohne zischen


das sind doch mal lebensweisheiten


----------



## littledevil (31. Oktober 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> jo aber fährst du auch im siten?
> und was ist mit binnyhop
> ps: was meint ihr mit zischen?
> das geräusch, das kommt , wenn das rad wieder aufm boden ist?



tri chinisin mit dim kintribiss


----------



## fixbaerchen (31. Oktober 2005)

sießen iff die striße ind irziehltin sich wis  

your turn


----------



## anulu (1. November 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> wie sollte man den das hinterrad hochbekommen? man muss sich doch sowieso schon die ganze zeit nach hinten lehnen
> 
> (oder war das als scherz gemeint )



ich hab des sogemeint dass ich gedacht hab dass mans vorderrad hochbringe muss?! ken plan halt seltsam ausgedrückt!
klärt ma einer auf pls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. November 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> tri chinisin mit dim kintribiss





			
				fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> sießen iff die striße ind irziehltin sich wis



In bisschin ifftipic, idir nit? Blibt mil bim tima!


----------



## hanneStreet (2. November 2005)

Generell würd ich für Fakie erstmal nen Rollback lernen (einfach rückwärts rollen und füße auf pedale). Aber lange fakie is echt gay, am besten so schnell wie möglich turnen. Ach ja zu nem vorhergehenden Kommentar: n 360 to fakie = unmöglich wenn man mal nachdenkt!


----------



## Flatpro (2. November 2005)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> Generell würd ich für Fakie erstmal nen Rollback lernen (einfach rückwärts rollen und füße auf pedale). Aber lange fakie is echt gay, am besten so schnell wie möglich turnen. Ach ja zu nem vorhergehenden Kommentar: n 360 to fakie = unmöglich wenn man mal nachdenkt!


man nahme eine bäääänk mache einen 360 rolle rückwärts runter und tadaaaa 360 2 fakie


----------



## billi (2. November 2005)

ja oder man fährt fakie und macht dann nen 360er


----------



## jimbim (2. November 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> sießen iff die striße ind irziehltin sich wis
> 
> your turn


di kim die polizi ji wis is din dis ?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. November 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> di kim die polizi ji wis is din dis ?





			
				littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> tri chinisin mit dim kintribiss



oder was?


----------



## jimbim (3. November 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> oder was?


riktik!!!!!!!!!!


----------

